# New member with some of the collection



## Woodrat (Jan 20, 2017)

Hi all,

Thought I'd show off some of my collection , that I've squirreled away !


----------



## bridgeman (Dec 9, 2008)

Bifora and Felca for me please, interesting collection here,and one of the few without .....divers! Welcome :thumbsup:


----------



## AVO (Nov 18, 2012)

Very nice. Love the trenches. :thumbsup:


----------



## Iceblue (Sep 4, 2013)

Hi and welcome a nice collection you have there :thumbsup:


----------



## SBryantgb (Jul 2, 2015)

lovely collection right up my street :yes: , Welcome :thumbsup:


----------



## Karrusel (Aug 13, 2016)

Hi, welcome to the home for waifs & strays.

Nice to see that 'mechanicals' dominate your collection. :thumbsup:


----------



## relaxer7 (Feb 18, 2016)

Good show there! Welcome


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Welcome to TWF & that`s an excellent collection you have there :thumbs_up:


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

If that's "some" of it, that's pretty impressive.

Where's the rest? :laugh:

Welcome.


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

What a great collection loving the Connie and LM :thumbsup:

And welcome BTW, you will fit nicely!!

Cheers Martin


----------



## Woodrat (Jan 20, 2017)

Thanks everyone , glad you all like them


----------



## RoddyJB (May 11, 2008)

Nice variety, but as per Bridgeman, no subs?

You could always weed out your collection to make room for a sub or two by sending the chronos and trench watches yo me!...


----------



## Llanhmod (Jan 12, 2010)

Thanks for sharing - welcome aboard. 

Sent from my HTC One dual sim using Tapatalk


----------



## HaydnPotter (Jan 21, 2017)

love the omega's, nice collection 

-HaydnPotter


----------



## harryblakes7 (Oct 1, 2010)

Hi and welcome to the forum!!

love the square Movado, and the Accutron, is it an alarm one?? not seen one of those before, i do have quite a few Accutrons.......... including the "up down" ones


----------



## Woodrat (Jan 20, 2017)

harryblakes7 said:


> Hi and welcome to the forum!!
> 
> love the square Movado, and the Accutron, is it an alarm one?? not seen one of those before, i do have quite a few Accutrons.......... including the "up down" ones


 Hi harryblakes7,the Accutron is an Astronaut Mk2. It isn't an alarm, the top button advances the hour hand only for different time zones, the smaller red stays set at GMT or whatever ! I think the Mk2 (218) is rarer than the Mk1 (214) . Thanks for the interest.


----------



## harryblakes7 (Oct 1, 2010)

Woodrat said:


> Hi harryblakes7,the Accutron is an Astronaut Mk2. It isn't an alarm, the top button advances the hour hand only for different time zones, the smaller red stays set at GMT or whatever ! I think the Mk2 (218) is rarer than the Mk1 (214) . Thanks for the interest.


 Very rare, never seen one before, some Omega quartz watches has the winder which only advances the hour forward or back and keeps the minutes the same so similar to yours.


----------



## Mr Levity (Feb 24, 2013)

Nice collection ! Welcome.


----------



## Graham Osborne (May 15, 2014)

Good to see a couple of two-tones!


----------

